

Ask HN: Why Google does not love GitHub? - suhair

Why google search is not loving GitHub as mush as StackOverflow?. It already has the metrics to decide which github projects are popular and relevant and which are not. The latest evidence is I have searched for "email_spec gem". It lists the h-lame  fork as the top one instaed of the original bmabey one. Why google is ignoring the releveant data like number of people watching the project and the number of forks for the project.<p>This is not a solitary case. I have a strong feeling that Google is at least not giving proper importance to GitHub projects. Thoughts?
======
nextparadigms
I'm not very familiar with either, but isn't Stackoverflow more like Quora and
Github more like Google Code projects? Because then the problem would be one
of _content_ , which is formed from comments on Stackoverflow.

------
veyron
Github identifies the project as email-spec (<https://github.com/bmabey/email-
spec>). Note the dash.

Try searching with a dash instead of an underscore

~~~
jordank
Also, DuckDuckGo just integrated Github into search results. If you search for
"email-spec" you'll get a description directly from Github. Your original
query works too.

~~~
_nil
One of my favorite features. I was trying to remember TermKit the other day
and found it via this zero-click interface.

------
damusnet
Maybe it's more like Github doesn't pay proper attention to Google? Just
guessing though, I haven't actually checked Github's SEO, and wouldn't event
know where to begin.

The StackOverflow guys on the other hand have always said how they designed
the site especially for Google, and keep on optimizing it accordingly.

